# Fish Poacher Sentenced



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/office...-and-receives-10-year-license-suspension.html

Looks like they finally closed up the case. What do you guys think of the sentence?
o-||


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

Im glad they punished him. Will it work? He wasnt suppose to be fishing before either, so will this just cause him to break the law even more? Only time will tell.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Swaner said:


> Looks like they finally closed up the case. What do you guys think of the sentence?
> o-||


The 10 yr ban seems about right. The fine seems too low IMO. Will it deter the guy? I have my doubts.

I'm sure we will hear more about this in the coming days. o-||


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

$1,014!!!??? I'm sure he will be rehabilitated immediately....


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

:O//: :RULES:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Maybe he should be banned from this site, since he won't have any reports to post.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I am preparing a statement for when we get to page 16.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

*IBTL*.



Christopher30 said:


> by Christopher30 » Thu Dec 15, 2011 11:55 pm
> 
> Oh yeah, court verdict in, sorry guys i'll be a problem for you for at least another 50 years.....check it, catching big fish sold seperate...


And yet another arrogant boast.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Where is fixed when you need him? He is out flaunting his Denver Bronco daily award when in reality this guy is the undisputed winner of the century.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> I am preparing a statement for when we get to page 16.


Are you going to use the word "sanctify" again, like last time? :?:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > I am preparing a statement for when we get to page 16.
> ...


Probably not. :roll:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

We could make this a good discussion...

I'll try.

So in the article I found this quote interesting, "The habitual wildlife violator". Are these guys like kleptomaniacs (spelling)? Is there some sort of a chemical compound deficiency (or too much) in their body that urges them to continue? Maybe the pursuit of big fish/game/etc has just turned them into "habitual wildlife violators". Remember, these guys are the exception to the term "sportsmen" and shouldn't even be included.

Carry on!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would guess that it is only a matter of time until he is caught again; these type of recidivistic maggots will not be able to stop their illegal ways. The guy shot up a DWR trailer for crying out loud...Hopefully he can find help and get humbled in the process.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Doubtful he'll get help. He's arrogant enough to keep fishing and hunting. How many times has he not been caught? I'll bet it's 10 or 20-1 easy. I'm sure it's like Judd said, it's a high almost for him. Too bad too. we'll probably never know the damage he's done to the resources. He's the king Denver Bronco if there ever was one.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

He needs a scarlet "P" tattoo on the end of his nose which should be enhanced every 2 or 3 months. I'd suggest it somewhere else but only his girlfriends and the boys in the restrooms would see it!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

JuddCT said:


> So in the article I found this quote interesting, "The habitual wildlife violator". Are these guys like kleptomaniacs (spelling)? Is there some sort of a chemical compound deficiency (or too much) in their body that urges them to continue?


Hmmm, good question. I suppose there are as many reasons people poach as there are reasons people are "conventional" criminals. I suppose in this dudes case, based on his previous posts on the subject, I would have to say it is equal parts; absolute disregard for authority, an enormous ego that is fed by showing off "conquests", regrdless of how they were taken, and maybe part simply poor judgement and cognitive ability. I'm sure there is more to it as well. Hopefully, the guy will find other hobbies that satisfies him and gets some humility and help in the next decade, but who knows?


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

The Tyedyetwins must be devastated that their idol can't fish anymore, legally anyway.

Wasn't that Delta Bravo on here bragging about how he was going to beat those charges?


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

martymcfly73 said:


> Doubtful he'll get help. He's arrogant enough to keep fishing and hunting. How many times has he not been caught? I'll bet it's 10 or 20-1 easy. I'm sure it's like Judd said, it's a high almost for him. Too bad too. we'll probably never know the damage he's done to the resources.


He is probably planning his next fishing trip right now. I think they should have given him the death penalty, a lifetime ban. People like that should not have the right to continually abuse our resources.


----------



## MJ73 (Aug 19, 2012)

Death penalty?? What an absurd statement.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

"Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results."

The way I look at it, he was already on a suspended license and he still fished any way. 
I don't see how they could possibly expect another suspension would stop him this time.

I think it was time to step up the punishment and perhaps include some jail time or community service into the sentence. There is a lot of trash along our rivers and I think it would have been great to make him give back to the resource that he has taken from.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

MJ73 said:


> Death penalty?? What an absurd statement.


I think he meant "death' to his hunting and fishing rights forever.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> MJ73 said:
> 
> 
> > Death penalty?? What an absurd statement.
> ...


 Because the first time worked! -O\__- We will see him in the news again it is only a matter of time! o-||


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

blackdog said:


> The Tyedyetwins must be devastated that their idol can't fish anymore, legally anyway.
> 
> Wasn't that Delta Bravo on here bragging about how he was going to beat those charges?


 :mrgreen:


----------

